# Patrick budget would close 2 prisons



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

By Associated Press
Wednesday, January 26, 2011 - Updated 2 days ago

BOSTON - Gov. *Deval Patrick* is proposing that two state prisons be closed as part of his state budget for the new fiscal year.
Administration officials would not say on Wednesday which two prisons might be shuttered. Patrick said the closings were needed to save money and would not result in the release of any inmates, who could be relocated to other lockups.

*Idle threats, or the real deal?* How many state executive branch agencies have to go through this crap every budget cycle? None of the other branches, which the governor doesn't have complete power over, have to go through this stuff to keep their funding. Can't also forget to mention the grants and funding for over 1700 new COs hired over that last five years. Grants = loans that the state can't repay. Bad for business.


----------



## Caribou (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting times in Mass.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Caribou said:


> Interesting times in Mass.


*Not so interesting in America's hat though, is it, eh? *


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like a cry for more federal money... or a random tax that will need some support


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

mikemac64 said:


> I thought the prisons were overcrowded?


They are overcrowded. It seems to me from reading the budget is that he wants to release a bunch of non violent offenders under his sentencing reform and fill those spots with cons from those two prisons that he wants to close.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Baystate and MASAC ?

that's the rumor today :tounge_smile:


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

IDIOT!!!!


----------



## Caribou (Jan 28, 2011)

mtc said:


> This fuckstick is such an arrogant malingering asshole.
> 
> He wants to shorten the school zone drug law and release thousands upon thousands of drug dealers.
> 
> ...


You are joking ?

Maybe it's time a few of the Police unions get together and form a non-profit organization, buy a few houses on Beacon Hill and turn them into half-way houses for druggies, have said non-profit organization run the half-way houses just for a few months, petition the Fed. Government for some money to run the half-way houses and see how Gov. Deval likes have druggies as his neighbours...

Welcome to Mount Deval Rehabilational Facility !


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Baystate and MASAC ?
> 
> that's the rumor today :tounge_smile:


The last time they tried to close MASAC a judge stepped in and squashed that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Caribou said:


> You are joking ?
> 
> Maybe it's time a few of the Police unions get together and form a non-profit organization, buy a few houses on Beacon Hill and turn them into half-way houses for druggies, have said non-profit organization run the half-way houses just for a few months, petition the Fed. Government for some money to run the half-way houses and see how Gov. Deval likes have druggies as his neighbours...
> 
> Welcome to Mount Deval Rehabilational Facility !


The joke is him. It is one of his proposals to allow the assholes of our society to sell drugs closer to a school with having to pay more than a court fee and CWOF.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

How long before this fool tries to privatize the prison system like out west. like this company CCA. This is just a bad idea but this bozo loves bad ideas


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

ecpd402 said:


> How long before this fool tries to privatize the prison system like out west. like this company CCA. This is just a bad idea but this bozo loves bad ideas


It's not just out west. Places as close as NY, and NJ utilize some private corrections. Plus, the state run prison systems out west are just that. They augment with some private facilities, but the state prisons are the real deal.


----------

